
Packrati.us = Twitter + Delicious + Instapaper + etc. - jamesjyu
http://packrati.us/
======
phlux
HIDEOUS.

The 'Get Started' image is not a link.

There are no screenshots, or any succinct descriptions of what it does.

Additionally, due to this, and using the name PackRati.us -- leads me to the
same disorganized clutter of IRL packrats.

I dont see this being a light in the tunnel helping me organize these streams
- I cant discernibly find how this helps.

Please enlighten me.

------
pshirishreddy
The UI could have been far better :)

